# MK2 flywheel vs MK3 flywheel



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

My buddy has a 1993 MK3 Jetta 2.0L, the clutch is so smoked it destroyed the pressure plate and flywheel. 

I have a Mk2 flywheel that seems to be identical with regards to how it mates with the clutch disc and pressure plate except for the weight. The Mk2 flywheel is considerable lighter and not as deep.

I know folks install "lightened flywheels" for faster acceleration but are there any negative implications such as an imbalance or reduced fuel economy at constant driving speeds?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Just some times more finicky from a stop, and you might notice more throttle input in hilly terrain. The only diff I know of is that some have a single dowel pin and some have two pins. And the ABA one is only marked at TDC and the earlier have TDC and 6*BTDC.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

edit: just read the above post. my attention span is obviously limited

from BBM's website. 

"Single pin applications for 1994->1999.5 MK3 2.0L. Double pin applications for 1974-1992 MK1 and MK2 chassis where 210mm flywheel is used. "

this was under their lightweight flywheel section here. I'm not sure if this is applicable for non-lightweight flywheels though. but it seems it would be seeings how the pins are for flywheel retaining purposes.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Some time during the mkIII's the flywheel was changed from a single to a two pin setup. (At least that is how I understand it to be.)


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

mk2 fws are lighter than mk3 fws because they are lighter cars. the heavier fw aids in low end torque making starts from the line easier. if you lighten your fw then you will have faster engine revving. all you have to do is match the pp to the fw and use the mk3 disk. all the same size 210mm but the input splines to the tranny changed and the mk3 only matches the mk2 16v trannies.


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

VDUBIN said:


> mk2 fws are lighter than mk3 fws because they are lighter cars. the heavier fw aids in low end torque making starts from the line easier. if you lighten your fw then you will have faster engine revving. all you have to do is match the pp to the fw and use the mk3 disk. all the same size 210mm but the input splines to the tranny changed and the mk3 only matches the mk2 16v trannies.


Faster revving engine but it will do nothing for faster acceleration? 

I can't see any pros to installing an MK2 flywheel other than a cheap replacement


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

There will be slightly faster acceleration, I have seen claims that it is like removing about 100# from the car. Any claims that hp is increase is just smoke. Whether you can feel the diff in acceleration is up to you.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

the mexican mk3s with sachs clutch setups had 1 dowel pin. 

the german/american mk3s with LUK clutch setups had 2 pins.

all mk1/2 cars had 2 pins.

the early clutch wont work with your late transmission. you need either a 16v or ABA clutch disk. it has a bigger diameter input shaft on the transmission.


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

Glegor said:


> the mexican mk3s with sachs clutch setups had 1 dowel pin.
> 
> the german/american mk3s with LUK clutch setups had 2 pins.
> 
> ...


thanks for the feedback, my question was solely about the flywheel, not the clutch disk. I know the spin count is different.

Portland Oregon rules, I miss living out there! Some of the best VWs out there, do you shop for parts at Hasley's?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

vdub6v said:


> thanks for the feedback, my question was solely about the flywheel, not the clutch disk. I know the spin count is different.
> 
> Portland Oregon rules, I miss living out there! Some of the best VWs out there, do you shop for parts at Hasley's?


i dont live in portland. i live about 100 miles west on the coast. but every time i go to portland, i see some nice VWs..


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

Glegor said:


> i dont live in portland. i live about 100 miles west on the coast. but every time i go to portland, i see some nice VWs..


I bought this car in Newport Oregon


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i traded a dead 1980 Rabbit for this car..
found this one up around portland. im technically the second owner.. old man bought it, then his son drove it for a while, then he drove it again with no title changes. now i have it. but it leaks like a sieve..


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lighter fly wheel is for quicker throttle response on road courses.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

lighter flywheel is nowhere to look for gains.. unless you go from a REALLY HEAVY flywheel (like an early ABA) to a REALLY LIGHT flywheel.. then you might notice something, but not a night and day difference.

i actually prefer the feel of a stock flywheel over a lightened one. 

the good thing: heavy flywheels are great for doing burn outs :thumbup:

the bad thing: heavy flywheels are great for doing burn out... :thumbdown:

my diesel launches better with the heavier wheel, for sure.


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

I like stock!


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

I'm bumpy this one up boy's 

Without getting into details to why I went this route, but I just installed a new (one dowel pin for VW's >94) pp, clutch disc and flywheel on my 91 VW. Upon finally assembly, I noticed that the newer one pin FW (Mk3) is 10mm wider than the older 2pin (Mk2) FW

So my question is; will this setup work with my car? More specifically, will my Mk2 starter properly engage this Mk3 flywheel? It seems to me that the starter will now jam into the wider FW


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

ps2375 said:


> There will be slightly faster acceleration, I have seen claims that it is like removing about 100# from the car. Any claims that hp is increase is just smoke. Whether you can feel the diff in acceleration is up to you.


Any rotational mass you remove from an engine will free up HP. Period. 

you can read this for more info

http://www.w8ji.com/rotating_mass_acceleration.htm


But, after a point, Drivability will suffer because the engine will just fall on its face once throttle is removed. Slow shifts become jerky, unless you feed it throttle between shifts. 

I have a ABA with a LW flywheel, LW crank Pulley, LW intermediate shaft gears, and a LW cam gear.... it is not easy to keep it from stalling up a steep hill.


----------

